# Longfin albino bristlenose pleco



## CaysE

He's so cute! I've had him for a number of months now, and he's as healthy as ever, it seems.


----------



## Ricker

AWESOME pic I wish I could take photos like that.


----------



## Blue Cray

Nice pic i like how the background looks like a jungle


----------



## shade2dope

Very nice I cant wait till mine gets bigger.


----------



## Guest

Awesome pic! He/she's cute.


----------



## boulie

Nice pics. Wonderful pleco.


----------



## Courtney

He looks like a SHE... no bristles, but she is adorable


----------



## Buggy

Awww! I had two of those and they disappeared 
I want some more!


----------



## CaysE

Courtney said:


> He looks like a SHE... no bristles, but she is adorable


Thanks... I was starting to wonder why I didn't see any bristles!  Is breeding them something worthwhile?


----------



## Osiris

Beautiful shot. Looks to be on the side of 2"? More likely female as i don't see any nubbles. Yea they can be, if market them right. Usually goes for $100 for 1m/1f at 3.5".


----------



## CaysE

Yeah she's about 2 inches long. It's one of my first shots with my Canon G9. It has an Aquarium mode!


----------



## oliesminis

nice shot, looks like shes sitting on a tree in a jungle


----------



## CarterNichols

one of the coolest plecos i have seen, nice shot!


----------



## it4lian

nice pleco, I've been lookin for one for when I setup my 29 gallon next week, but I can't find any place that has any. Maybe in a month or so when It's ready for fish I'll find one lol.


----------



## Alien

Nice picture. I can take pictures of just about anything but fish.


----------



## boulie

Cool pic.Gr8 bristle nose. Stunning color.


----------



## CoryLoachFreak

Awesome pic. One of these days I'll get the hang at snapping shots. For every 1,000 snaps, I might get a good one. 

Keep up the great camera work.

Jeff
CoryLoachFreak


----------



## CaysE

Very nice, Jeff! How do you breed them?


----------

